# Double date



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 15, 2021)

The '67 Stingray boys decided it was time to step out with their  ladies because the rain finally stopped. A day of riding ,dancing and sun should get their moods back to positive. Besides it is hard to keep a good Stingray down. This is one day they will not argue over who is the fastest on the block, besides they all know its the bad a$$ '68.


----------

